# Weekly Competition 2020-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' U R F2 R U F2 R' U'
*2. *U' R' F U F' U2 R' U
*3. *F' U2 R2 F R' U2 R F R'
*4. *F' U' F2 R U2 R F R2
*5. *U F2 R U2 R F2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R2 F' U2 B' L' F' U R' D' F R2 B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B U2
*2. *L2 U2 B D2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 B D L' R' U' B2 R' B U L2 B
*3. *L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' R D U' L U2 F2 U' R D' F2
*4. *L F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B D' R' B D' L R B' F R'
*5. *L' U B U' L' U R' D2 L' B R B2 R2 U2 R D2 L F2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Uw2 U F2 R2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw' U2 B2 F' U2 B Fw2 F' D2 L2 Rw2 R' D Uw B2 U' Fw' F Uw' Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 L D2 U2 L Fw' F' R2 F' Uw2
*2. *B' F' R2 Uw2 U L' B2 D' R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw D' F' R2 U Rw2 D L B' L D2 U2 Rw U' L Rw D' F2 Rw D L' Uw' L' Rw R2 Uw' B2 Uw2 L'
*3. *Rw' B D U' L2 U2 Rw' B' U2 F D' Uw U2 Rw R U2 Rw Uw2 R' Uw2 L' R' D' B' L2 Uw Rw D2 L' Fw2 D Uw2 L2 R' B' Fw2 F R' Uw2 B'
*4. *L Fw2 L U B2 Fw D2 F R Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' B R' Fw2 D B2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw2 U' R D' B2 Uw2 U Fw F2 U R D U B2 Fw Rw R
*5. *R' B2 Rw Fw D2 U2 F2 U2 Fw2 U L F2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 L2 D B F' Uw2 B2 D Rw2 F Uw2 Fw' F' Uw U' Rw' B' Uw2 B' U' Rw R2 U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw Fw R2 Uw2 Fw F Uw' R Fw2 D' Dw2 Fw U' Fw2 D Dw2 U L' Lw Rw2 R F R2 Uw B2 Uw' L F Dw2 Uw F' Lw D Uw' U L Lw' F2 D' Uw L R Fw F' Rw B' Fw' Rw F D2 U2 Fw' U' B' Rw Uw L' Lw2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *F Dw' Uw' R Uw Lw Dw2 Fw' F' D Dw Uw2 L' Bw L U' F2 R2 F D2 F' Uw' Lw2 R F' L' Uw2 Fw2 U L Uw' B' Lw2 Rw2 D U' B2 Rw B' Dw' F2 Rw Dw Lw' D' Dw U Fw2 Uw' B' Lw Fw Rw2 Uw L' Dw Bw' Lw R' D
*3. *D2 Uw B' L' Bw' R' D' Fw' D' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 Fw' F D2 Dw' U Bw2 L2 U2 L Lw D Rw' B' L' Dw Uw' U2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw Bw' L' Fw' Rw' D2 Lw' Uw Fw2 D' Bw' L2 B2 Bw' Fw D U' L Lw2 R2 Fw' D
*4. *U2 B U L Rw' Dw Rw' Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 U2 Rw Fw Lw D Dw Uw Fw' F L Rw' R2 Uw' F' Lw2 Bw2 D Bw' F2 Lw2 Fw2 L Fw2 L' U Bw' F' R Dw L2 R2 D' Bw L2 B Lw2 Dw2 B Bw2 D' U2 Lw' Dw' Bw D L' D2 Dw2 U'
*5. *L' Rw Bw' Lw2 D Uw2 Rw Fw2 D' Uw Rw B Fw' F2 L' Lw Dw' Uw Fw' Uw2 U L2 F2 Uw' L Dw2 Bw' L D2 Dw' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 B' Fw' L' R Bw2 Dw2 B' U Fw2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Bw' Rw Fw' D' Dw' Uw' B2 D2 Uw' L2 Fw' Uw' L2 Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 B' F2 R 2B' D2 2F R B' L 2U' R2 2F' 3R 2F 2U' 3R' 2F' 2L 2R R D2 2B2 D' U' B2 3F2 F' 2L 3R R' F 2D' 2F 2D' L' 2L' R2 D2 B 2B 3F' F2 2L 2D 3F2 2F D2 2L' 3R' D' L 2R' D 3F2 2D2 U' F2 3U L2 D 3U' U2 2F2 F2 2D' 2R2 2B2 R 2D2
*2. *3U' 2U 2R' B' 2U2 B2 3U2 3F2 2U' 2F 2D2 2F' F' 3U 3R' D2 2D' F2 R2 D2 2L' F' 2L2 2B R U R F 2D' 3R' 2R 2F' 2L R2 F 2D2 U2 2F' 2L2 3F2 3U L' 2U' 2L' 2D' L2 2L' 2R' R' 3U R' 2U2 2B 2F R2 B 3F' 2D' L2 2B' L' 2L 3U' 2B D2 2L B2 L 2R' D2
*3. *3R 2U' B2 2R 2D 2U2 B2 R B' 2F 2U L D 2U' 2L2 B 2U2 2R2 B' 2B' 2U2 2B2 2L 2D2 2L D2 L 3F' 3U2 2R2 B L' B' 2F2 2D2 2U' 2R F2 2D' L' 3R' 2R' 2B2 3F2 2F F' D' 2U' U2 2B2 F 2D2 2B2 3F 3R D2 3U' 2U R2 U 2F D 2D 2R R' D 3U' 2F L' F
*4. *R F2 2L2 B' L' 2R' R U2 2L2 2R2 R 2B' L 3R R2 D2 R' 2D' B 2L 2D 2U 3R2 3F2 2L2 R 2D' 2B' 3F' 2R 3F2 3R' 2U 2B R' B 3F' D' L2 2L B 2U' 3F' 3R' R B2 R' 2U' 3R D 2D2 3U 2L2 R' F2 D 2L' 2U B' 2D 2U' B 3F2 2R' 2U2 F 2U' 2B' 2U 2F'
*5. *F' R D2 3R' R2 U2 3R2 2R' F2 D' 2B F' 3U L2 3R' 2U 2R2 2B2 3R R 3U R' D2 3R' R2 D 3R' U' 3F' F2 2D 3R 2B' D2 B 3F2 2F R2 2F2 3U 2B2 3F 3R2 R' B 2B' 3F 2U2 U 3R2 2B' F D U2 L B2 3F D 3F' 2F F2 3R2 2D' 3U B 2B' 3F D' 3U2 2U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *U 2B 2D' 3R' B 3L 2R2 3U F' 3D2 2B2 2R 2D' 3L' D2 F D 2L2 B2 L' 3F2 3R2 3F2 2F2 D' 2R' 3B U2 3F F 3L2 3F 3R' 2D 3B2 L 3R2 3B' U' 2B2 2U2 3F' 2F2 F2 3R' 3B' D U 3F2 2L 2U2 3B2 3F D 2D 3D' U L' 3L' 3R' R' 2B2 2L 3B D2 R' 3U' L' 2B' 3U2 2F' D' 2F' F 3L2 B2 2B' 3F2 D' 2U' 2L' 3B2 L B2 2F' D2 3D 3U' 2R' B2 U' 2F' 3D2 F' 3D U' 3B' 2D' 2U 3R2
*2. *3D2 3U2 L2 3L D 3F' D 3L2 2D' 3D2 U2 3F D2 2R' R2 2B 3B 2F2 F2 2D' U2 3B2 2U 3L R2 U 2B 3R2 R2 3D2 U' 2L 2U 3F 3U B' F2 2L' R 3F 2D2 L 2U 2B2 F 3L' B2 2U2 3R2 R' 3B' 3U 3R2 F2 2D 3B 2L2 3R2 F' L2 3L 2R' 3B' 3D2 U' 2R2 3F L2 2R B2 3F2 2F2 R B2 2B2 R2 3F' 2U2 B2 2B 3F 2F2 2D' 2B' D2 2B2 R 2F 2U' 2B 2F' U' B' U 2F 2L2 B2 2B' 2F F'
*3. *L 2L2 3L' R 2D2 3L2 B 3F 2F F2 L' 2F 3R2 2B' 3U' 2B2 3F2 2D2 U 2B2 U' B2 2L 3L 3D' 3B2 3L' 2R R' 2D 3L2 R B 2U2 L 3L2 R 3U2 U' 2L2 2B2 3U2 2B 3R2 2R2 3B R2 B D 2U2 3R2 2U2 U' 3L2 3U' 2L2 3B2 3F 2L 2B2 3B F' D 3F 2D2 L 3R' 3B 2F' 3U' L' B R2 D' 3R F2 D' F2 L2 B 2B' 2F 2L' B2 2F 2D 3D2 2R2 D' 3B2 F2 3D' 2B2 2F2 D2 2D2 L 2L 3L 3F
*4. *3F 2F2 D2 L2 R2 B' 3F 2L2 3U' 3R2 U' 2R 3B2 2F 3D' 3U 2B F2 2L 2D' 3F 2F F' 2R B2 L' 2R F R2 3F R2 2B' D' 3D' U 3B 3L D2 L' 3L2 2D' 2F' D2 2L2 2U 2F2 3L' 3R2 3U2 2U2 3F' U 2L' D 2F' F2 U' L' 2F2 L' 3R 2B2 R2 F' 3U 2U2 2F2 2L' 2R U L2 2D2 2R2 3F F' 3L2 R 2F2 2D2 3R2 R B 3B' 3F' 2F' F' 3L2 D2 2U' B 3F2 3L2 3R B' 3B2 L2 2L2 3R2 2R U'
*5. *2D 2B' 2R2 B' 2F' R 3U2 3F' 2F2 3D B2 3B L2 B2 3B' R 3B2 3L 3R' R2 3D2 U' 2R U B2 2F L' 3U R2 2B' 2L' 3L' 2F2 2D2 B 3B2 F2 2D2 2B' D2 3B 2F F D 2D 3U2 U2 2B 3R2 U2 L2 2B' F' 2L' 3R2 3D' 2R2 U 2L 2R 2B2 R' 3F2 2D2 U L' 2L B 2U 3F D 2L2 3U L' 2B2 3B2 2L 3R2 2B L 2U' 3B 3F' 2U 2L 3U2 R' D2 3R 3D 2U 3L 2D2 2U' 3F' R 3D' 3B2 2D' 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R
*2. *R2 F' U F2 R' F' R' U F2
*3. *R' F2 U' R U' R U2 F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 F' R' L U' L U B R2 F' U' R' D' B' D' L R' F Rw2 Uw
*2. *B' D B' L' B2 L2 B2 L' D' R' U' D2 L F' U D2 R' U2 D' F Rw' Uw'
*3. *B2 L' F2 U' R2 D U' F2 B' R2 F' D U2 B2 U2 L F' D2 L2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw' B' Uw B' F Uw U' B D Uw U L2 Rw R' F' U2 B2 L D L2 Uw2 R F' U F2 R D2 B2 L2 R B2 R Fw U2 Fw R2 F' Rw' R
*2. *D F' U Rw' B' Fw F2 L' Rw U F2 Rw' Fw Rw2 D' Rw' D' Rw' U' B' Uw' U2 F2 D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 F2 D R2 F' R2 F D Uw F2 Uw'
*3. *Uw' Fw D U Rw D' F' L B2 L2 Uw L' R2 Uw' F L D' B Fw F2 U2 B L2 Rw U2 Rw' D2 B' U' R B Fw2 L' Fw2 D L2 B L' Rw D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U L B2 Dw Lw' F' D' F2 Dw Uw L' R2 U' R2 Dw Uw Lw2 B R' Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Bw' Dw B' Rw' Fw2 Rw' F L' Rw R Fw' D2 Dw' B' F Rw' Dw2 Uw Rw R2 Fw D2 B2 Dw Bw' Fw' F' L' Fw2 Uw' R2 Bw' F Lw' Rw
*2. *Dw Uw2 F L' F L2 Uw' Fw2 L Lw2 Rw2 R2 F D B R' D2 Rw' Fw U' Lw' Bw L' B' Rw2 R2 B' F L2 B F Rw' U2 B2 Rw D Uw R' U2 Fw' F Lw' Dw2 B Uw Fw' L Dw' Uw2 U2 B' Bw D2 Fw2 L Lw R2 Uw' B' Rw2
*3. *L' D U Rw' F Dw2 B' L2 D Uw Lw' B' Bw' L2 Bw' Fw' F2 Uw L' Dw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw' Uw B Uw Bw2 L2 Lw2 F' Lw2 D' Rw U' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 B2 Dw' B U' B2 D Rw D2 R' Dw Fw U Fw' F2 D' Dw2 Lw' B2 Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' 2F F' 3U F2 2D2 3U2 U 3R' 2F R2 U' 2L' 2R2 2F' 2D' U R2 3U2 R2 3F2 2F 3U2 2U' L' 2L' R 2F R2 3U2 L D2 3F' R D2 3U' 2R B' 2F' 3R2 2D 2L F' R 3F 2L 2D2 U R2 2D' 2L' D2 3U U 2F L' D 3U2 2R2 3F 2L' B F2 U' L R' D' 3F 3U' U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' 3F D2 3U2 2F2 2R U2 3L' 2R B' R2 B U' 2F' L2 2B2 2L2 D R2 U' 2L' 2D F2 3R' 2D' 2R' 2U2 3L2 3D2 3F' 2F2 F D 2D' 2B 3L R2 2F' 3U2 2F2 3R 2F' F' 3D' 3B 3L R2 3D' U2 R2 2U' 3L' 3U 3B 2L 2F L' 3R' 3D 2L 3D2 2U' B' 2B' 3L 3D' 2R2 R 2F' F U' L 3L D 3F 2F2 3U' U F2 D2 2D2 2B L 3F 2F D' 2B L2 3L2 2R 3U' 3R' D 3D' 3L R' 2D B2 F 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B' F2 L B2 L2 B' L U2 R2 F B U' L2 D R F U' R F2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B2 U R' F' D2 B' R' F2 U' B' L F R' D F2 D2 F U F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *R' D2 L2 D F' U2 F2 L' F B' U' F' R2 B2 U2 L D' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*4. *D2 F L U F D2 F2 L2 D' R' D2 L' D' U B2 R' U2 F' U' Fw Uw
*5. *F2 U R' L D U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L U F2 R' B R2 F2 L' U Rw2 Uw'
*6. *R2 D F2 R2 U' D' L F2 L' D R' U D L F R U' R2 B2 D' R2 Fw Uw
*7. *R2 L' F U B R D F' L2 R D' U' F D B' D' F' R2 L' B' D2 Fw Uw
*8. *D R' U L2 D2 F' U' D' L R' U' F' R' U F' B2 R' D' R' Uw2
*9. *D2 L U F R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 F B D' Fw Uw2
*10. *F2 B2 U' D2 B U L F D R' B2 R' B' F' U' L' U D2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*11. *L D2 L' U2 B2 L2 F R D L' D U L2 U' B2 R F2 L2 B2 F2 Rw Uw
*12. *L U' R2 U R F' B2 D2 F' B2 R2 B' F' U2 R F2 U' L' D2 L2 Fw Uw2
*13. *U2 D2 R F' B' U F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 R' D U' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*14. *F2 U' L2 U' D2 B2 L B2 L' D B' R L2 B2 U2 D' F2 L B2 L2 Fw
*15. *U L' R F B' R L2 D B' D2 R L2 U' B R2 U' F D B2 Rw' Uw2
*16. *F2 D' F B D' B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 U' R L2 D L Fw' Uw'
*17. *U' F L F' U2 L' D2 L' U D B R2 B D' R2 F2 R2 B U' Fw Uw
*18. *R' D2 L F L' U2 F2 U' R L' U' B' F2 L D' U2 B' R L' B2 Rw Uw2
*19. *R B D' U R2 F2 U D F D R2 F' D' B' L2 R U' B2 L' D' U' Fw' Uw2
*20. *U R B' R' L' U' D' R' F' L' F2 L' U2 L R2 D' L' D F' B' Rw Uw2
*21. *L2 F2 L2 R B R2 F' B' U' F' U' B2 U2 F' B' R F R' D2 U2 Fw Uw
*22. *B2 F' U R' F U2 R U R2 D F2 B U L U F2 B' L F' Rw' Uw'
*23. *B F' L2 U' L2 D2 L U' B' U2 B' F2 L' R B' D2 L2 R D' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*24. *U2 B' F2 U D2 L R' U' R D2 R F2 U L F' U' R' B' R' B2 U' Rw' Uw
*25. *R2 B U' F L2 R2 D2 F' U R F L2 B' R2 U' D' R L2 B L2 U' Fw Uw2
*26. *R' B F R L' U L' F U2 R2 U' D B2 R L2 F' R' F U' D2 L Uw
*27. *B' R2 U' D' R2 L U R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R Fw'
*28. *L F2 R D2 B' L' D2 F L' R' D2 B' L2 B2 U2 B D' R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*29. *F' R' L2 D2 R' L F' B U' F' L B' R2 D2 U F' B' D B' Rw Uw2
*30. *R' F L2 F' L R' U B R2 L U' L B' U2 B' L B U' B' L Fw' Uw'
*31. *F L' F L' R D2 R F2 D R2 B' U2 L F B L' F' R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*32. *D L D2 R2 B F U' B R2 D' U R2 F B R2 B' F L' B F D2 Fw Uw
*33. *B' U2 B F D F' B' R D' F' R2 L' B2 F2 L' D' R' U2 B R2 Fw' Uw'
*34. *R' D2 R U' L2 B F2 R B2 D' R' B L2 R' B' D F2 D' B Rw2 Uw
*35. *F2 L' F B U' D2 F U D' R U2 D B U R2 L' U2 D B2 D U Rw Uw2
*36. *L D L' F' U' B R D2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 R' L2 D' B F2 U' Fw Uw'
*37. *D' B2 F2 L F B2 U R B' L D' R2 U2 R2 D L2 F B D2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*38. *D R' D2 L' F D2 B R' U2 B R2 D2 F D U2 F D B2 U' F Rw' Uw2
*39. *R2 B2 L' R2 D B2 R2 F' R' U2 L' R2 B' F2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 Rw Uw2
*40. *U' L' D U' F B' U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F' U' L B R' U L' B2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*41. *L2 F D2 R D2 F R' D2 F L2 B L U2 D F' B R' D F2 R2 Fw Uw2
*42. *U F' B R' B2 U2 D F' R2 U D' B L2 F R' D' U' R' U D Rw2
*43. *U' F2 R F L R' U2 R' L2 D' B2 F' U2 D2 R' B L' B F2 R Fw Uw2
*44. *B2 U2 F' R2 L' B U' F2 U B2 L2 R2 D' F' U' L U D L B R Fw Uw2
*45. *L R2 U' D F D2 L' D2 L U' L U2 B L D B L B2 D' R F' Rw2 Uw'
*46. *D' B F' R2 L F' L2 F' D' F D2 F U B' D2 L2 R F U L' Fw'
*47. *D F R' B D2 F' B D R' D2 B2 F2 R2 L B R' U2 F' L2 U' Rw' Uw2
*48. *R2 F D R' U2 D2 F' R' D2 L U' B U D F2 D2 U' R' U Rw Uw'
*49. *U2 F2 L' D2 B L' B' L2 U D' B D' B U L2 D' F2 B' R U2 Fw' Uw
*50. *L' R2 U' F' D2 R U L' D L B2 D B' F' L' D B' R2 F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*51. *L' R' U' D' L2 B D2 L B F2 D F' U D' B' F' U2 F' L' R Fw' Uw2
*52. *B D R' L' U L U F R' U L' R' B2 R' L' B2 R' F L' B2 Rw Uw'
*53. *U' R F' L2 R' F R2 B L2 U D' L2 B' D U2 R2 L2 B U2 D B' Rw2 Uw'
*54. *D F2 L D' F2 U' D L2 R' F' L D2 F U' L2 F2 L R F2 D F' Rw2 Uw'
*55. *U R' D2 L2 F D U2 B' U2 D2 F' D' U R U D2 B' U' B' L2 D Rw Uw
*56. *U B2 D2 F B' L B2 L' R U' F' D L2 R B F' L' R' F2 U Fw' Uw'
*57. *U2 R2 B' R D' R2 D F' U' R2 D2 L B L B2 D R2 D' L D R' Fw' Uw'
*58. *B L R U2 F' D2 R B L' U' R2 F2 L2 B L D U2 F2 U' D F Uw'
*59. *R D2 F' B' R' F B2 D' R U' F2 R L2 B F L' U2 B F' R' D2 Rw Uw
*60. *R D2 B F D' R F2 L2 U' B F' R' D L' D2 L' U L F L2 Fw' Uw2
*61. *R2 D' U' L' U' B D' R2 L D' U2 B2 U D2 F' D2 U R2 L' Fw Uw'
*62. *R F B D' L2 D' R2 B' L' B' L B L' R U2 D' B2 U L' Fw Uw'
*63. *L B L B2 D' U L B F' R' B L' F2 B2 R F U2 F' L' R' Fw Uw'
*64. *B2 U' B U' B' D B2 F2 U F' D2 F' D U2 F' L F D2 B2 D' R2 Fw' Uw
*65. *B2 D F2 R B' F R2 F' B' R B' U F' R' D R' B2 F D' Rw' Uw2
*66. *L U2 D R F2 B' U B2 D2 R2 U' L D' R2 B2 L R2 D2 L R Uw'
*67. *U2 D B U2 D' F2 L' D B U2 L2 F2 R2 F B D2 L2 D' F' D' Fw
*68. *D F B2 R' L' B2 U2 R U' F B D2 R' D B' F D' R F U' B2 Rw Uw2
*69. *R U' B2 L B' F D U2 F2 U2 D2 B2 R F2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 R Fw Uw
*70. *D2 U' L' U D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D B' F L F U2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B R' F U2 L D B' R2 F2 R
*2. *F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R B2 R B2 F2 D L F' U2 B' D' F' R2 U2
*3. *B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U F2 R U' B F2 L R2 D F' U2 L'
*4. *U2 F L2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U B F' U2 L' D R' B2 D2 U F
*5. *D' L U' L F U2 D' L' D F R' F' U2 L2 F' B' R2 F' D2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' F' L B' U' B2 R' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 L B2 R2 D2 L
*2. *R2 B2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U' R' D' U' R D L B' L' D'
*3. *R2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 F' D2 R F2 R2 U F' L F D F'
*4. *U L2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' R' B' U2 F' R F U2 F' U2
*5. *F2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F' R B F D' R2 F2 R D' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' R2 F' R F2 U L R B'
*2. *U2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 R B2 R' B' U F' U' B2 F' U2 R F'
*3. *U R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' L' U F L B2 F D2 F' L
*4. *D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 B L2 D F' U L D U2 B2 U2 R' F2
*5. *L' U2 B2 F2 L R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' R' D2 U L B R2 U R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U F' L2 F L B' D R2 U2 B' L F2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' F2 L D2 R' D2 R2 D2 L F2 U L' R' B2 D2 F R B U R D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D L2 U' L2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 U' L' B F D' B' U2 R' D L F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F' R F2 R F U2 F U'
*3. *D U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 F R' F2 U F2 L' B D' B R
*4. *U2 F' L' B D' Fw2 F D B2 Fw' L2 Uw2 U' L' R2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 F L2 Rw2 B' F U Rw' D2 Fw F' U B Fw' F2 L' R F2 R' B R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U F' R2 F R2 U' R'
*3. *R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B' L U L2 B2 L F' L D2 U2
*4. *Uw2 B D U Fw2 D' U L2 B' Rw2 U R2 Fw2 Uw' B Fw' F D L Fw' F2 Rw' R2 D' Fw2 D U Rw B' Fw2 R Fw2 F L2 D B2 F' Rw' F U2
*5. *D' Fw L2 U Lw B2 Dw' R2 F' D2 Dw' Uw Rw2 D Fw2 Uw Rw U F2 Rw' R F Dw' Uw Bw Fw2 U2 R Fw' L2 R Dw' Bw F' Lw' B' Bw2 F2 Dw' B2 Bw Dw2 Bw D Bw' Fw2 F' D2 F' Rw R Fw L' Lw' Rw' Dw' B Lw2 Rw Dw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' F R' F' R2 F' U R2 F2 U'
*3. *L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B R2 U F' U2 B' L R2 F R B R2
*4. *R' Uw U B F D2 U B' F' R Uw' Fw L2 B F D U' Fw2 F R Fw2 R' U Rw R2 B' Fw' L B2 Rw' Uw L2 D F U' R' F D' B F2
*5. *D Fw L' Lw2 D2 B2 L Uw' U Bw Fw' U Bw' L2 R2 D Rw Fw Uw U' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 U' L2 Lw' Bw Fw F Lw' F2 D L U' B Bw2 F R2 F U B2 Lw' Fw Dw2 B Fw' U2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 Dw R' Dw U' Bw F2 Uw' Bw'
*6. *3U 2B2 F 3R' 2D' B 2F U2 3R 2D' L2 2L 3R2 2R' R' F2 D' U L2 3U' F2 2L' 2R2 U 2L' 2R2 U' 2B2 D' 3U2 B' 2D 2U2 R2 3U2 L2 2R' U L' 3R2 2R 2D 3U 2U' 2F 2U U2 2B' 2R2 D R2 2F' 2U2 2B2 D2 2D R' 2D' B 2B 3F' 2F2 3R B F 3R2 2R' 2U R' 2U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F2 R' F' U F' R2 F' R2
*3. *R' B2 D R2 F2 B' U' R U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 U2
*4. *Rw D2 L2 Uw' B' L' D2 Rw2 D L Rw' R2 D2 Uw' L U R U' B' Fw Rw' Uw Rw' R' F' Uw2 Fw' F L' B Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw' B' D Rw2 U L Rw'
*5. *Lw2 Fw' F2 U' L B2 F' L' Fw' F' L Rw2 B2 Bw2 L Lw Rw Bw' L2 Dw' Rw' R2 Bw' Dw' Fw Lw2 U2 Fw Uw2 F' Dw' Lw' D2 Dw' Rw2 D' L2 Lw' Rw' B' Bw Lw D' Dw2 F D' Fw F' U2 Rw2 R' Uw' Rw2 R B Bw' D L' Uw F2
*6. *3U2 2B D2 3U 2L' D 2D F' 2U' 2F 2D' 2U2 2R2 R D U' 3F' 2U2 R2 3F 2D2 2B 3U2 B2 2R 2F F D2 2B' 2F' 3U2 3R' 2R2 D 2R' 2B F2 L' 2B 2D 2R' F' U' 2R B2 2U' 2F2 F 2D' 2R' U2 2L 3R 2B 3F' 2F' F' 3U 2R F 2R R B2 2B 3F2 F2 D' F 2L' R
*7. *2U 3L2 3D2 L' 2B2 3F 2L 2B' 2D 2L2 3D2 F2 2U' R 2F F2 3R2 D2 2F2 U' L R' B2 2B' 2D2 3B2 L2 R2 2D' 2U2 3F2 2F' F D' F' 3D 2R2 3U' 3F2 3U2 B' 3F' F' D2 2L' 2B R' 3U 2U2 R 3B 3U2 2L F2 2R' F2 2D2 2U' U 3R 3D2 3F 2L2 U2 F2 3L' 2R2 2B2 F2 2R 3U 2F 2U2 3F' 2R2 3U2 2U' 3L B2 F' 2D L2 3R' 2R2 3B D2 2R' 3B 2F' 2U 3B2 2F2 2U2 2B2 U' B 3U2 2F2 2D 3B

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR0+ DL6+ UL6+ U2+ R6+ D6+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R3- D4- L5+ ALL3+ DR 
*2. *UR2+ DR6+ DL1- UL1- U1- R3+ D2+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R2- D2+ L2+ ALL4- DL UL 
*3. *UR3+ DR1- DL4+ UL1- U3+ R5+ D5+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R2+ D5- L1- ALL2+ UR DR DL UL 
*4. *UR1+ DR4- DL3- UL2+ U6+ R5+ D4+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R2- D4+ L2+ ALL4+ UR DR UL 
*5. *UR4+ DR3+ DL1- UL1+ U1+ R5+ D6+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U5- R2+ D6+ L4- ALL6+ DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U' L' R B R U
*2. *U B' U L' U R' B' L' u
*3. *U' R' L' B' L B L' R' r u
*4. *U R B L U' L R B L' U' l' b
*5. *B U L' B' L U R' B' l' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, -1)
*2. *(6, -1) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)
*3. *(1, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, 3) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R B U' L' U R L' B U' B
*2. *R B U L' B' L' B L R' L R
*3. *B R U L' U' B R B' R U L'
*4. *B U R B' U' L U R U' L' R
*5. *R U B L U' B' L B' U' L' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U F2 U' F U' R U R2 U
*3. *U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F' L' B2 L' B U L F L2 F
*4. *Rw2 Uw R Fw' D Uw' F' Uw' Fw' L' Fw2 L2 D U F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R Fw2 L' Rw Uw Rw2 Uw U' L2 F2 Uw' R2 Fw R2 Fw Rw R2 Fw' L R Uw Fw'
*5. *F' Dw Bw D' Uw' B2 Bw' D Dw B' Bw' F2 R' Uw Rw2 B' Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw B2 Dw' U Bw' Rw' Fw' D U' Fw F2 Rw D B2 Bw Fw2 F' Dw2 U2 Fw Rw' Dw' Fw' R Bw Uw' B' Bw Dw Uw' Fw Lw' D' Rw' R2 U' R' B' Bw' F Lw'
*OH. *R F2 D' R2 B R' U' F' R F D F U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2
*Clock. *UR4- DR1- DL4+ UL4- U4- R3+ D1+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R3- D4- L3- ALL6+ UR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' L B' L U B' L l r u'
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
*Skewb. *U L U R U' R' B R' L' U R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' b' r' f l r F' L' R B' L B' R B'
*2. *R r' f l' f l F L' B' F L' B' F' L R F
*3. *B' f' r' b' l r' b' r F R' F' L R' B F' L
*4. *R' l b r R B b l' r' B R F L' R' F R B
*5. *R r' f' r' R f' l r R' F' L' B R F' L' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Rw Uw L' R Bw L Uw B Rw U Uw Lw Rw' Lw Rw' Lw Rw' Lw Bw Rw' u l r' b'
*2. *Uw Lw' L' Bw U B Uw L' Bw' Lw B' Uw Bw' Rw' Lw Bw Rw Bw Uw' Bw' Lw' u' l r'
*3. *U' Bw L' Rw' U' Lw' R' Bw' L Lw Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Bw Lw' Rw' Bw' u r' b
*4. *Bw' U' R' Uw' Rw' Bw' R' Bw U' L' B Uw' Lw' Rw' Bw Rw' Bw Rw' u' l' r'
*5. *R Bw' U' L' Rw' U' R' Uw' L R Uw Rw' Bw Uw' Rw Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' u l b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D L D R U R U L2 U R2 D L D L U2 L D3 R U2 R U L2 D2 R U2 R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L2 U2 R3 D L D L U L U R2 D L U2 R D R U L D L D L U2 R3 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R U R2 D2 L2 U L U R U R2 D3 L3 U2 R D R U2 L D R2 D2 L3 U2 R2 U R D2 L D L U L U2 R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L U L U R2 D2 L D R U R U2 L D L D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L D2 L2 U3 R D L U R2 D L U R2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U R D R U3 L D R U R D L D R U L2 U R D L2 U R2 D L2 D R D R U R D L U2 R D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B' R' D2 F' U2 B L R D L2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 R F2 L F2 R D' R' U2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R B2 R' B2 L2 B' D' R2 B' L' U' R B2 L2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 R' B U2 R' D' U' F2 R' F L R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 D' B2 L R2 D2 B' L R' B F2 D' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D B2 L' B' D2 B2 R B' R' F2 R2 U2
*2. *F2 U2 B2 F' D2 F R2 F L2 F U' F2 D' U2 L' B' R D B' R' F'
*3. *D2 B2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 R' U F' L' R' B' D L' D2 F
*4. *R' F2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 R U2 R U2 B' F R' F' D B U' L' D' F'
*5. *L2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U F L D F' D2 L2 R' F L2 U'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UL UF UR UB UR UB UL UB UL UB UR UB UR LB UB LB UB UL UB UL LB RF UR UF RB UR LF UL UF UR LB UL LB UB UR UF RB LF UF DB DL LB UL UB DB DF LF DL DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ LB DL-2
*2. *UF UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UB UR UB UR UF UR UL LB RF UF UR UL UB LB UL UB UL LB RF UF UR RF UR RB UR RF RB LF UF UR UB LB UL LF DB LB DF RF UR RB LF UL UB LB DB DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ UF UR LF- DF-2
*3. *UF UR UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UR UF UR UB LB UL RF UF UR UB LB UB UL LB UL UF LB RB UR RF UR LF UL UF RF UR DL LB UB UR DR RF UF LF DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UR+2 LB+2 RF UR-2 DL LB-2 RB-2 DF+ DR+2 RB+2 LB UL+2 LB+2 DF- UF-
*4. *UR UF UL UF UR UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UR LB UB RF UR UF UB UL UB UR UF UL LB UL UB RF RB UB LF UL UF UB UR UB LB UL UF UL RB UB RB LF DB DL DB DR RF DF DL DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UB+ UR LB UB+2 DL DF-2 LF UL+2 DF+2 RF+2 UF+ UL+ DL DR+ RF+ DR- RB-
*5. *UF UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UR LB UB RF UF UR UL UF LB UL RF UR UB RF RB LF UF UR UB UL RF RB UR RB UR DB DR RB UR UF UB UL LF DL LB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ UF LF+2 RB+ DF+ LF+ DF+2 DL+ DF+


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2020)

Just to call attention to this: The new integrated version of our Weekly Competition has now been released! We hope you will use the new integrated version to compete in the future.

What does this mean for you?

1. If you have never competed before, simply select the "Competition" menu choice above, and you can immediately begin participating. You will be competing with your current Forum username, and your results will be displayed accordingly. It can be helpful for you to go to the "Competition Profile" menu choice, and set your first and last name, so you can more easily spot your results in the statistics.



2. If you have competed before, and you made the wise choice of doing as we asked, using the same username as your Forum username, you can do the same as a new user - simply select the "Competition" menu choice above, and you will be competing using your current username. The results should be added to your competition history as if you were using your old competition account, and everything should work as normal, except that you no longer have to log in separately to your competition account - your login to the Forum also logs you into the integrated competition.

3. If you have competed before and you unfortunately used a different username in the competition than your username in the Forum, then by selecting the "Competition" menu choice above, you will actually create a new competition account to match your Forum username. Please go ahead and do so if you would like to compete now, and then PLEASE contact me (Mike Hughey - please PM me) and provide your old competition username so I can combine the accounts. After receiving your message, as soon as I have the chance, I will combine your old and new accounts, and your history will be unified.

4. If you have competed before and don't currently have a Forum account (which is probably true for some people), you will still be allowed to compete with the old website, but will be unable to use the integrated version of the competition. Please continue to use the old website www.speedsolving.com/competitions, and log in as usual. But it would be appreciated if you would create a Forum account to match your competition username, and begin competing with the integrated version.

Note that no more separate accounts will be created outside the forum for the competition. All new competitors going forward must use a Forum account to compete.

The old website will continue to function (for a while, at least). It would be nice if I could phase it out someday, but I wanted to make sure the move to an integrated version goes smoothly, and does not leave people unable to compete. If we phase it out someday, there will be plenty of warning given and efforts will be made to try to make the change as painless as possible.

Please note that if you have never competed outside the Forum, you will not be able to log in using the old website - you MUST use the integrated version. There is no way to set your password for the old website if you do not already have an account from the past, so you will not be able to log into the old website in that case. I will no longer reset passwords for the old site - I will insist that you instead use the integrated version.

Please let me know via PM if you see any issues that need correcting. If you find functionality that does not work as well with the new integrated site as it worked with the old site, please let me know and I will try to address it. Thank you to everyone who participates in the Weekly Competition!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2020)

Results for week 37: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(108)
1.  1.54 Legomanz
2.  1.58 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.78 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.82 asacuber
5.  2.16 PokeCubes
6.  2.18 GioccioCuber
7.  2.30 Dylab is nub
8.  2.46 Varun Mohanraj
9.  2.47 Kylegadj
10.  2.58 Mr. Rubric
11.  2.61 Luke Garrett
12.  2.63 cuberkid10
13.  2.84 CubingwithChris
13.  2.84 quing
15.  2.92 PratikKhannaSkewb
16.  2.93 ElyasCubing
17.  3.01 Heewon Seo
18.  3.06 Shaun Mack
18.  3.06 HawaiiLife745
20.  3.21 Rafaello
21.  3.23 Liam Wadek
21.  3.23 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  3.30 DGCubes
24.  3.34 jason3141
24.  3.34 BradenTheMagician
26.  3.36 wuque man
27.  3.39 ngmh
28.  3.47 Elf
29.  3.49 typo56
30.  3.60 G2013
31.  3.61 BLCuber8
32.  3.63 Antto Pitkänen
33.  3.64 oliver sitja sichel
33.  3.64 VJW
35.  3.67 Christopher Fandrich
36.  3.70 BraydenTheCuber
37.  3.76 BMcCl1
38.  3.77 mrsniffles01
39.  3.89 Turbo TPS
40.  3.94 cwirkus50
41.  3.95 Natanael
42.  3.97 Fred Lang
43.  3.98 Dream Cubing
44.  3.99 VIBE_ZT
45.  4.06 dollarstorecubes
46.  4.08 MCuber
47.  4.16 aarush vasanadu
47.  4.16 ElephantCuber
49.  4.31 João Vinicius
50.  4.35 wearephamily1719
51.  4.38 Mo_A2244
52.  4.39 bennettstouder
53.  4.42 Aadil- ali
54.  4.46 [email protected]
54.  4.46 John Benwell
56.  4.50 Cuz Red
57.  4.68 RedstoneTim
58.  4.70 lumes2121
59.  4.71 ichcubegerne
59.  4.71 NewoMinx
61.  4.82 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
62.  4.84 abunickabhi
63.  4.89 bh13
64.  4.90 fun at the joy
65.  4.91 idrkmans
66.  4.95 50ph14
67.  5.18 Ian Pang
68.  5.20 Cooki348
69.  5.29 MattP98
70.  5.41 trangium
71.  5.44 Gnome
72.  5.49 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  5.52 Cubing5life
74.  5.67 J cubing
75.  5.71 OriEy
76.  5.83 Natemophi
77.  5.88 xyzzy
78.  6.04 Lupus3141
79.  6.11 filmip
80.  6.16 Lilas ma
81.  6.24 dhafin
82.  6.29 MarixPix
83.  6.40 nevinscph
84.  6.52 NaterTater23
85.  6.57 LittleLumos
86.  6.65 Mike Hughey
87.  6.66 d2polld
88.  6.84 sigalig
89.  7.61 White KB
90.  7.77 breadears
91.  8.32 sporteisvogel
92.  8.69 Skewb_Cube
92.  8.69 Jrg
94.  9.16 Rubika-37-021204
95.  9.33 Abdul Basith TP
96.  9.36 N speedsolving
97.  9.39 MarkA64
98.  9.57 freshcuber.de
99.  10.05 One Wheel
100.  10.08 thomas.sch
101.  10.53 J perm
102.  11.20 Csc
103.  12.84 swburk
104.  13.94 Jacck
105.  15.23 Vim
106.  17.59 MatsBergsten
107.  21.32 bolt
108.  28.93 Laila


*3x3x3*(139)
1.  6.70 Khairur Rachim
2.  6.90 Luke Garrett
3.  7.22 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  7.24 dat1asiandude
5.  7.40 Varun Mohanraj
6.  7.56 gottagitgud
7.  7.68 tJardigradHe
8.  7.82 Shaun Mack
9.  7.84 Mr. Rubric
10.  7.91 jason3141
11.  7.94 OriginalUsername
12.  8.05 CubingwithChris
13.  8.07 Micah Morrison
14.  8.11 cuberkid10
15.  8.23 thecubingwizard
16.  8.38 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  8.49 riz3ndrr
18.  8.52 Heewon Seo
19.  8.78 Dream Cubing
20.  8.93 Elf
21.  8.95 Legomanz
22.  9.14 Christopher Fandrich
23.  9.22 PokeCubes
24.  9.31 parkertrager
25.  9.49 NewoMinx
26.  9.80 Turbo TPS
27.  9.82 ichcubegerne
28.  9.83 Pranav Gadge
29.  10.04 2017LAMB06
29.  10.04 Cubing5life
31.  10.12 Ian Pang
32.  10.17 Coinman_
33.  10.18 Logan2017DAYR01
34.  10.25 GioccioCuber
35.  10.29 BMcCl1
36.  10.32 fun at the joy
37.  10.37 NathanaelCubes
37.  10.37 HawaiiLife745
39.  10.45 dollarstorecubes
39.  10.45 Kylegadj
41.  10.49 Dylab is nub
41.  10.49 BradenTheMagician
43.  10.51 DGCubes
44.  10.56 quing
45.  10.79 MegaminxMan
46.  10.81 Insert---Name
47.  10.83 G2013
48.  10.84 FaLoL
49.  10.92 abunickabhi
50.  10.94 20luky3
51.  11.10 sigalig
52.  11.12 BLCuber8
53.  11.13 Keenan Johnson
54.  11.17 ElyasCubing
55.  11.18 mrsniffles01
56.  11.30 Liam Wadek
57.  11.42 GenTheThief
58.  11.44 Rafaello
59.  11.51 BraydenTheCuber
60.  11.57 LauG
61.  11.71 VJW
62.  11.72 oliver sitja sichel
63.  11.76 Imran Rahman
64.  11.82 Fred Lang
65.  11.84 lumes2121
66.  11.86 typo56
67.  11.94 xyzzy
68.  11.98 João Vinicius
69.  12.06 abhijat
70.  12.10 d2polld
71.  12.11 MCuber
72.  12.18 ngmh
73.  12.50 nico_german_cuber
74.  12.55 Rollercoasterben
75.  12.61 Antto Pitkänen
76.  12.66 wearephamily1719
77.  12.78 Cooki348
78.  12.86 MattP98
79.  12.96 MarixPix
80.  13.00 Keroma12
81.  13.09 RedstoneTim
82.  13.13 trangium
83.  13.52 Cuz Red
84.  13.61 ican97
85.  13.68 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
86.  13.73 Natanael
87.  13.75 Aadil- ali
88.  13.84 aarush vasanadu
89.  14.25 xxpaulwangxx
90.  14.49 Mo_A2244
91.  14.53 jake.levine
92.  14.78 bh13
93.  14.79 PingPongCuber
94.  14.88 revaldoah
95.  15.18 ElephantCuber
96.  15.74 bennettstouder
97.  15.76 Skewb_Cube
98.  15.81 [email protected]
99.  15.93 thatkid
100.  15.94 breadears
101.  16.04 Bilbo7
102.  16.13 T Perm124
103.  16.15 Natemophi
104.  16.41 Hunter Eric Deardurff
105.  16.59 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  16.65 Lupus3141
107.  16.81 nevinscph
108.  17.01 dhafin
109.  17.04 Petri Krzywacki
110.  17.19 50ph14
111.  17.55 Lilas ma
112.  17.85 John Benwell
113.  18.24 OriEy
114.  18.39 dnguyen2204
115.  18.54 bgcatfan
116.  18.65 cwirkus50
117.  18.67 LittleLumos
118.  18.74 filmip
119.  18.87 Bacon nice
120.  19.01 MarkA64
121.  21.02 ImmolatedMarmoset
122.  22.15 J cubing
123.  22.83 Gnome
124.  22.86 NaterTater23
125.  23.38 Jrg
126.  23.75 One Wheel
127.  24.41 Mike Hughey
128.  25.86 bolt
129.  27.40 sporteisvogel
130.  28.26 matt boeren
131.  28.66 Rubika-37-021204
132.  28.76 swburk
133.  29.05 freshcuber.de
134.  30.21 Jacck
135.  32.00 J perm
136.  36.83 N speedsolving
137.  41.40 Laila
138.  43.34 MatsBergsten
139.  45.85 Vim


*4x4x4*(77)
1.  31.36 Heewon Seo
2.  32.17 Dream Cubing
3.  32.48 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  32.54 G2013
5.  32.98 Khairur Rachim
6.  33.67 Elf
7.  33.95 Micah Morrison
8.  35.22 Luke Garrett
8.  35.22 FaLoL
10.  36.05 NewoMinx
11.  36.36 ichcubegerne
12.  36.98 Mr. Rubric
13.  38.00 HawaiiLife745
14.  39.46 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  40.27 CubingwithChris
16.  40.45 jason3141
17.  41.01 dollarstorecubes
18.  41.77 BradenTheMagician
19.  43.58 MCuber
20.  44.71 quing
21.  44.77 xyzzy
22.  44.90 DGCubes
23.  44.92 abunickabhi
24.  45.01 Dylab is nub
25.  45.23 Antto Pitkänen
26.  45.65 sigalig
27.  47.23 typo56
28.  47.51 nevinscph
29.  47.57 Cubing5life
30.  48.38 thatkid
31.  49.06 Lilas ma
32.  49.10 Keenan Johnson
33.  49.15 Christopher Fandrich
34.  49.63 jake.levine
35.  49.78 MattP98
36.  49.92 BMcCl1
37.  50.30 MarixPix
38.  50.52 lumes2121
39.  51.50 Rafaello
40.  51.53 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
41.  52.05 Cooki348
42.  52.35 NathanaelCubes
43.  53.93 nico_german_cuber
44.  54.31 João Vinicius
45.  54.47 UnknownCanvas
46.  55.38 Gnome
47.  55.61 BraydenTheCuber
48.  56.09 John Benwell
49.  56.20 Liam Wadek
50.  56.43 Turbo TPS
51.  56.56 wearephamily1719
52.  57.43 u Cube
53.  58.96 d2polld
54.  1:02.14 OriEy
55.  1:02.22 aarush vasanadu
56.  1:03.44 [email protected]
57.  1:03.65 50ph14
58.  1:04.07 bennettstouder
59.  1:11.56 Mo_A2244
60.  1:14.52 bh13
61.  1:16.94 InlandEmpireCuber
62.  1:17.75 Petri Krzywacki
63.  1:18.32 breadears
64.  1:23.64 Jrg
65.  1:24.00 One Wheel
66.  1:25.52 Aadil- ali
67.  1:29.88 Abdul Basith TP
68.  1:29.91 sporteisvogel
69.  1:31.10 Skewb_Cube
70.  1:35.65 Mike Hughey
71.  1:37.15 freshcuber.de
72.  1:37.89 Rubika-37-021204
73.  1:45.62 Natemophi
74.  1:59.70 Jacck
75.  2:09.74 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF bilbo07
76.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  55.49 Dream Cubing
2.  59.86 OriginalUsername
3.  1:02.86 Elf


Spoiler



4.  1:06.51 Heewon Seo
5.  1:07.58 ichcubegerne
6.  1:09.10 riz3ndrr
7.  1:10.15 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:10.23 NewoMinx
9.  1:10.65 FaLoL
10.  1:12.92 João Vinicius
11.  1:13.48 HawaiiLife745
12.  1:15.10 G2013
13.  1:16.94 Luke Garrett
14.  1:18.59 sigalig
15.  1:21.56 Keroma12
16.  1:22.91 DGCubes
17.  1:23.91 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:23.91 Mr. Rubric
19.  1:25.55 jake.levine
20.  1:26.47 abunickabhi
21.  1:26.73 quing
22.  1:26.77 xyzzy
23.  1:26.88 MCuber
24.  1:29.64 dollarstorecubes
25.  1:31.55 nevinscph
26.  1:31.90 MarixPix
27.  1:34.99 BMcCl1
28.  1:37.01 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
29.  1:39.18 Cooki348
30.  1:42.79 Liam Wadek
31.  1:43.13 [email protected]
32.  1:43.42 Rafaello
33.  1:45.44 Christopher Fandrich
34.  1:45.52 Gnome
35.  1:46.34 VJW
36.  1:50.13 PingPongCuber
37.  1:50.28 Bilbo7
38.  1:59.23 thatkid
39.  2:00.56 nico_german_cuber
40.  2:01.44 BraydenTheCuber
41.  2:04.58 breadears
42.  2:13.60 One Wheel
43.  2:18.46 InlandEmpireCuber
44.  2:20.84 revaldoah
45.  2:21.85 Turbo TPS
46.  2:29.94 Mike Hughey
47.  2:33.24 Petri Krzywacki
48.  2:33.27 50ph14
49.  2:41.29 Jrg
50.  2:45.21 Rubika-37-021204
51.  2:50.40 sporteisvogel
52.  2:50.56 Mo_A2244
53.  3:09.38 Jacck
54.  3:12.35 freshcuber.de
55.  4:17.63 MatsBergsten
56.  4:20.67 Natemophi
57.  DNF dhafin


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  2:01.92 ichcubegerne
2.  2:07.84 OriginalUsername
3.  2:09.84 HawaiiLife745


Spoiler



4.  2:12.71 sigalig
5.  2:15.28 Elf
6.  2:22.26 Keroma12
7.  2:24.18 Luke Garrett
8.  2:27.90 João Vinicius
9.  2:29.84 jake.levine
10.  2:30.71 xyzzy
11.  2:38.11 nevinscph
12.  2:51.15 BradenTheMagician
13.  2:54.66 quing
14.  3:02.02 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
15.  3:25.56 Gnome
16.  3:35.16 Rollercoasterben
17.  3:48.99 Rafaello
18.  4:08.23 One Wheel
19.  5:03.31 Rubika-37-021204
20.  5:09.17 Jrg
21.  5:32.06 sporteisvogel
22.  5:35.44 Jacck
23.  6:31.01 freshcuber.de
24.  6:59.00 MatsBergsten
25.  DNF NewoMinx
25.  DNF 50ph14


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  3:03.08 FaLoL
2.  3:03.40 OriginalUsername
3.  3:06.67 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:19.51 nevinscph
5.  3:20.76 Elf
6.  3:42.36 xyzzy
7.  3:44.75 sigalig
8.  4:04.59 quing
9.  4:06.58 João Vinicius
10.  5:05.61 Gnome
11.  5:48.24 One Wheel
12.  6:54.57 Rafaello
13.  7:28.48 Jrg
14.  7:50.44 Rubika-37-021204
15.  8:16.93 sporteisvogel
16.  9:13.58 thomas.sch
17.  10:10.92 freshcuber.de
18.  DNF Hunter Eric Deardurff
18.  DNF Bilbo7
18.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(35)
1.  2.25 cwirkus50
2.  2.30 Mo_A2244
3.  2.68 Mr. Rubric


Spoiler



4.  3.43 Khairur Rachim
5.  4.04 Legomanz
6.  4.46 GioccioCuber
7.  4.88 OriginalUsername
8.  4.97 ElyasCubing
9.  4.99 Christopher Fandrich
10.  5.34 Dream Cubing
11.  5.72 PratikKhannaSkewb
12.  6.55 BMcCl1
13.  9.05 ichcubegerne
14.  10.11 G2013
15.  12.22 sigalig
16.  12.31 Csc
17.  13.41 BradenTheMagician
18.  13.67 [email protected]
19.  14.63 dollarstorecubes
20.  16.88 BraydenTheCuber
21.  20.46 Elf
22.  20.86 abunickabhi
23.  26.21 Mike Hughey
24.  27.15 nevinscph
25.  27.65 MatsBergsten
26.  31.15 MattP98
27.  38.16 Lupus3141
28.  47.76 Jacck
29.  53.51 quing
30.  59.61 LittleLumos
31.  1:00.52 João Vinicius
32.  1:05.78 Gnome
33.  1:22.54 Rubika-37-021204
34.  DNF bh13
34.  DNF J perm


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(23)
1.  16.51 elliottk_
2.  17.26 PokeCubes
3.  24.77 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  25.21 NathanaelCubes
5.  25.77 G2013
6.  36.39 Keroma12
7.  41.05 abunickabhi
8.  56.34 MattP98
9.  1:14.23 nevinscph
10.  1:24.85 MatsBergsten
11.  1:33.92 ichcubegerne
12.  1:47.43 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:50.44 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:11.82 thatkid
15.  2:26.12 João Vinicius
16.  2:43.44 Mike Hughey
17.  2:52.95 filmip
18.  3:21.62 quing
19.  3:38.28 [email protected]
20.  3:54.50 Jacck
21.  4:29.25 nico_german_cuber
22.  5:13.44 Rubika-37-021204
23.  13:18.14 bh13


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  2:50.84 Bilbo7
2.  4:10.70 nevinscph
3.  6:32.38 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  6:45.05 thatkid
5.  10:42.73 Jacck
6.  DNF abunickabhi
6.  DNF G2013
6.  DNF sigalig


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  3:43.03 sigalig
2.  5:32.98 Bilbo7
3.  14:12.61 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF abunickabhi
4.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(4)
1.  6/6 23:11 Jacck
2.  5/5 31:15 MatsBergsten
3.  0/2 2:28 abunickabhi
3.  1/3 27:35 [email protected]

*3x3x3 one-handed*(81)
1.  11.15 Pranav Gadge
2.  11.36 Luke Garrett
3.  12.54 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.78 tJardigradHe
5.  12.79 OriginalUsername
6.  14.02 wuque man
7.  14.03 2017LAMB06
8.  14.04 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  14.70 Dream Cubing
10.  15.48 GenTheThief
11.  15.63 Mr. Rubric
12.  15.90 Heewon Seo
13.  15.95 CubingwithChris
14.  16.42 Dylab is nub
15.  16.49 HawaiiLife745
16.  16.97 NewoMinx
17.  17.49 Kylegadj
18.  17.63 cuberkid10
19.  17.85 ichcubegerne
20.  18.00 jason3141
21.  18.57 dollarstorecubes
22.  18.98 DGCubes
23.  19.23 BradenTheMagician
24.  19.25 Elf
25.  19.51 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  19.84 Christopher Fandrich
27.  19.89 MCuber
28.  19.91 fun at the joy
29.  20.02 FaLoL
30.  20.69 ngmh
31.  20.71 typo56
32.  20.90 João Vinicius
33.  20.92 xyzzy
34.  21.47 abunickabhi
35.  21.49 RedstoneTim
36.  21.77 G2013
37.  21.83 BraydenTheCuber
38.  22.45 Liam Wadek
39.  22.62 sigalig
40.  22.88 Cooki348
41.  23.16 lumes2121
42.  23.30 bh13
43.  23.39 quing
44.  24.50 d2polld
45.  24.90 revaldoah
46.  25.34 MattP98
47.  25.78 BMcCl1
48.  25.89 Rafaello
49.  26.41 nico_german_cuber
50.  26.77 wearephamily1719
51.  26.79 Insert---Name
52.  27.78 abhijat
53.  27.92 aarush vasanadu
54.  28.03 nevinscph
55.  28.51 Turbo TPS
56.  31.24 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
57.  31.48 breadears
58.  31.50 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  31.53 dhafin
60.  32.08 Cuz Red
61.  32.50 [email protected]
62.  33.20 Petri Krzywacki
62.  33.20 MarixPix
64.  37.36 Aadil- ali
65.  38.39 Gnome
66.  39.89 LittleLumos
67.  40.56 Bacon nice
68.  41.22 freshcuber.de
69.  41.38 One Wheel
70.  43.57 Bilbo7
71.  47.57 Mike Hughey
72.  50.22 sporteisvogel
73.  57.65 Jacck
74.  1:12.42 matt boeren
75.  1:13.28 Mo_A2244
76.  1:22.94 Rubika-37-021204
77.  1:48.67 J cubing
78.  2:06.06 Natemophi
79.  2:34.43 N speedsolving
80.  3:35.25 Laila
81.  DNF bennettstouder


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  34.26 OriginalUsername
2.  45.32 Luke Garrett
3.  47.14 GenTheThief


Spoiler



4.  1:51.83 One Wheel
5.  4:10.97 Gnome


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(8)
1.  27.50 CubingwithChris
2.  33.42 ichcubegerne
3.  54.23 xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  1:27.33 quing
5.  1:47.36 Gnome
6.  2:25.37 Jacck
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF cwirkus50


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(3)
1.  29.67 (30, 31, 28) Jacck
2.  DNF (36, 23, DNS) João Vinicius
2.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) Gnome

*2-3-4 Relay*(45)
1.  41.73 Heewon Seo
2.  44.66 Mr. Rubric
3.  44.75 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  45.81 Khairur Rachim
5.  47.11 Luke Garrett
6.  50.37 Elf
7.  52.11 OriginalUsername
8.  53.54 jason3141
9.  54.96 NewoMinx
10.  55.65 Lilas ma
11.  55.85 dollarstorecubes
12.  56.72 CubingwithChris
13.  58.84 abunickabhi
14.  1:00.82 ichcubegerne
15.  1:01.01 quing
16.  1:01.45 HawaiiLife745
17.  1:04.82 BMcCl1
18.  1:05.46 DGCubes
19.  1:07.78 Antto Pitkänen
20.  1:08.88 Christopher Fandrich
21.  1:09.14 sigalig
22.  1:10.14 wearephamily1719
23.  1:13.75 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
24.  1:15.97 Cooki348
25.  1:17.82 nico_german_cuber
26.  1:18.30 nevinscph
27.  1:20.22 MarixPix
28.  1:22.87 Cubing5life
29.  1:25.50 Gnome
30.  1:25.70 lumes2121
31.  1:28.93 [email protected]
32.  1:32.79 aarush vasanadu
33.  1:41.27 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  1:43.35 cwirkus50
35.  1:47.16 50ph14
36.  1:47.66 Aadil- ali
37.  2:06.69 Rubika-37-021204
38.  2:07.49 Mo_A2244
39.  2:13.04 Natemophi
40.  2:17.07 One Wheel
41.  2:18.90 Jrg
42.  2:36.57 Jacck
43.  2:41.90 Mike Hughey
44.  3:13.39 bh13
45.  3:24.90 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(27)
1.  1:49.85 Heewon Seo
2.  1:50.19 OriginalUsername
3.  1:55.16 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:01.25 Elf
5.  2:02.59 Khairur Rachim
6.  2:09.11 Mr. Rubric
7.  2:14.77 sigalig
8.  2:23.26 DGCubes
9.  2:31.23 abunickabhi
10.  2:35.51 Christopher Fandrich
11.  2:36.11 quing
12.  2:48.25 BMcCl1
13.  2:52.03 nevinscph
14.  3:02.71 [email protected]
15.  3:04.31 Cooki348
16.  3:15.44 Gnome
17.  3:26.44 lumes2121
18.  3:27.78 nico_german_cuber
19.  4:18.44 50ph14
20.  4:33.66 One Wheel
21.  4:56.10 Mo_A2244
22.  5:02.41 Jrg
23.  5:12.63 Rubika-37-021204
24.  5:23.67 bh13
25.  5:39.24 Jacck
26.  7:25.16 MatsBergsten
27.  DNF MarixPix


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  4:00.67 Elf
2.  4:04.02 ichcubegerne
3.  4:13.17 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:31.15 sigalig
5.  5:14.96 nevinscph
6.  5:45.41 quing
7.  6:43.00 [email protected]
8.  6:51.50 Gnome
9.  8:46.51 MarixPix
10.  9:10.94 One Wheel
11.  9:35.47 bh13
12.  10:08.52 Jrg
13.  11:17.16 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:58.95 ichcubegerne
2.  7:34.83 OriginalUsername
3.  7:55.24 Elf


Spoiler



4.  8:11.93 sigalig
5.  8:39.88 nevinscph
6.  8:45.41 xyzzy
7.  9:12.55 Cheng
8.  9:55.99 quing
9.  11:24.91 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  12:03.92 Gnome
11.  13:03.42 [email protected]
12.  13:59.74 One Wheel
13.  18:41.97 Jrg
14.  18:44.80 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(39)
1.  5.66 ElephantCuber
2.  6.80 dollarstorecubes
3.  7.40 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  8.13 tJardigradHe
5.  8.25 MCuber
6.  8.46 NewoMinx
7.  8.71 cuberkid10
8.  8.85 Rollercoasterben
9.  9.12 mrsniffles01
10.  9.23 50ph14
11.  9.38 BradenTheMagician
12.  9.50 typo56
13.  9.71 Luke Garrett
14.  9.81 idrkmans
14.  9.81 CubingwithChris
16.  9.94 Micah Morrison
17.  10.08 ImmolatedMarmoset
18.  10.21 OriginalUsername
19.  11.43 Logan2017DAYR01
20.  11.51 Dylab is nub
21.  11.69 HawaiiLife745
22.  12.11 InlandEmpireCuber
23.  12.62 DGCubes
24.  13.17 RyuKagamine
25.  13.22 [email protected]
26.  14.52 Rafaello
27.  14.83 ichcubegerne
28.  16.26 BraydenTheCuber
29.  16.69 freshcuber.de
30.  17.74 lumes2121
31.  18.92 Elf
32.  20.75 abunickabhi
33.  21.39 Mike Hughey
34.  22.77 aarush vasanadu
35.  22.92 nevinscph
36.  27.40 Jacck
37.  40.79 tobiaz
38.  57.88 sporteisvogel
39.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(35)
1.  39.34 Heewon Seo
2.  43.53 NewoMinx
3.  51.44 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  51.84 Elf
5.  55.44 Khairur Rachim
6.  58.74 Luke Garrett
7.  58.95 OriginalUsername
8.  59.56 Mr. Rubric
9.  1:00.27 MCuber
10.  1:03.60 Lilas ma
11.  1:05.18 dollarstorecubes
12.  1:05.32 quing
13.  1:10.06 ichcubegerne
14.  1:11.05 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:11.53 DGCubes
16.  1:15.25 Cubing5life
17.  1:16.45 Turbo TPS
18.  1:24.60 João Vinicius
19.  1:34.60 abunickabhi
20.  1:42.39 nevinscph
21.  1:45.21 50ph14
22.  1:54.36 Rafaello
23.  1:58.47 [email protected]
24.  2:00.63 Gnome
25.  2:05.43 breadears
26.  2:08.23 Bilbo7
27.  2:34.26 Liam Wadek
28.  2:42.00 One Wheel
29.  3:10.86 freshcuber.de
30.  3:26.06 Mo_A2244
31.  3:30.02 sporteisvogel
32.  3:31.71 Jacck
33.  5:17.92 Rubika-37-021204
34.  DNF UnknownCanvas
34.  DNF dhafin


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  1.60 parkertrager
2.  1.95 Dylab is nub
3.  2.18 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  2.29 tJardigradHe
4.  2.29 jason3141
6.  2.33 DGCubes
7.  2.58 50ph14
8.  2.67 ElyasCubing
9.  2.76 Rafaello
10.  2.78 OriginalUsername
11.  2.81 Cooki348
12.  2.95 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  3.28 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.30 GioccioCuber
15.  3.70 Heath Flick
16.  3.77 riz3ndrr
17.  4.23 Luke Garrett
18.  4.32 PratikKhannaSkewb
19.  4.50 Liam Wadek
20.  4.52 CubingwithChris
21.  4.56 NewoMinx
22.  4.62 ElephantCuber
23.  4.70 wearephamily1719
24.  4.79 VIBE_ZT
25.  5.15 dollarstorecubes
26.  5.19 HawaiiLife745
27.  5.24 Heewon Seo
28.  5.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
29.  5.31 João Vinicius
30.  5.55 RedstoneTim
31.  5.62 Cuz Red
32.  5.76 cuberkid10
33.  5.83 BraydenTheCuber
34.  5.93 fun at the joy
35.  5.98 Mr. Rubric
36.  6.04 MattP98
37.  6.06 Christopher Fandrich
38.  6.15 MCuber
39.  6.17 Elf
40.  6.35 Antto Pitkänen
41.  6.38 bh13
42.  6.41 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  6.52 bennettstouder
44.  6.55 quing
44.  6.55 Natanael
46.  6.57 ichcubegerne
47.  6.66 nico_german_cuber
48.  6.67 nuukcuber[email protected]
49.  6.72 Turbo TPS
50.  6.83 lumes2121
51.  7.27 abunickabhi
52.  8.29 Mo_A2244
53.  8.40 typo56
54.  9.17 Ian Pang
55.  9.60 Mike Hughey
56.  10.25 Gnome
57.  10.39 N speedsolving
58.  10.58 aarush vasanadu
59.  11.02 Lilas ma
59.  11.02 OriEy
61.  11.28 Abdul Basith TP
62.  11.29 sporteisvogel
63.  11.73 Lupus3141
64.  12.06 filmip
65.  12.24 Rubika-37-021204
66.  12.74 thomas.sch
67.  13.40 J cubing
68.  13.60 nevinscph
69.  14.69 freshcuber.de
70.  16.17 Skewb_Cube
71.  20.30 Jacck
72.  29.40 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(57)
1.  6.74 PokeCubes
2.  7.49 mrsniffles01
3.  7.68 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  8.87 Christopher Fandrich
5.  9.61 Dylab is nub
6.  9.85 Mr. Rubric
7.  10.13 Shaun Mack
8.  11.46 parkertrager
9.  11.61 BradenTheMagician
10.  12.25 Cale S
11.  12.36 Micah Morrison
12.  12.58 Luke Garrett
13.  12.64 Kylegadj
14.  13.09 BLCuber8
15.  13.54 tJardigradHe
16.  13.77 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  13.95 Rollercoasterben
18.  14.07 cuberkid10
19.  14.23 GioccioCuber
20.  14.58 jason3141
21.  15.37 Antto Pitkänen
22.  15.48 NewoMinx
23.  15.76 CubingwithChris
24.  16.09 HawaiiLife745
25.  16.15 BraydenTheCuber
26.  16.22 OriginalUsername
27.  16.55 ichcubegerne
28.  17.03 MCuber
29.  17.51 DGCubes
30.  17.67 ElyasCubing
31.  17.77 typo56
32.  18.08 Rafaello
33.  18.60 50ph14
34.  18.74 fun at the joy
35.  19.04 NathanaelCubes
36.  19.42 MattP98
37.  19.79 VIBE_ZT
38.  21.45 wearephamily1719
39.  23.62 Heewon Seo
40.  27.09 20luky3
41.  28.28 quing
42.  28.57 João Vinicius
43.  28.87 Elf
44.  33.59 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  36.67 bennettstouder
46.  36.90 Turbo TPS
47.  43.22 lumes2121
48.  44.10 Liam Wadek
49.  44.21 G2013
50.  44.78 [email protected]
51.  55.86 aarush vasanadu
52.  1:00.00 abunickabhi
53.  1:01.69 nevinscph
54.  1:06.23 Mike Hughey
55.  1:11.07 Jacck
56.  1:29.42 sporteisvogel
57.  1:48.57 thomas.sch


*Skewb*(62)
1.  1.88 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.43 riz3ndrr
3.  3.33 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  3.51 Cale S
5.  3.59 Dylab is nub
6.  3.77 tJardigradHe
7.  3.90 Legomanz
8.  3.96 João Vinicius
9.  4.15 NewoMinx
10.  4.24 OriginalUsername
11.  4.32 CubingwithChris
12.  4.55 Heewon Seo
13.  4.67 Mr. Rubric
14.  4.70 VIBE_ZT
15.  4.71 d2polld
16.  4.72 Rafaello
17.  4.77 Kylegadj
18.  4.82 GioccioCuber
19.  4.89 HawaiiLife745
20.  4.95 ElyasCubing
21.  5.36 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  5.56 50ph14
23.  5.60 BradenTheMagician
24.  5.64 mrsniffles01
25.  5.66 cuberkid10
26.  5.68 DGCubes
27.  5.76 Luke Garrett
28.  5.79 typo56
29.  5.88 BLCuber8
30.  5.93 jason3141
30.  5.93 MCuber
32.  5.97 ichcubegerne
33.  6.21 Elf
33.  6.21 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  6.22 lumes2121
36.  6.49 Antto Pitkänen
37.  6.74 Liam Wadek
38.  6.84 wearephamily1719
39.  7.03 fun at the joy
40.  7.33 aarush vasanadu
41.  7.58 dollarstorecubes
41.  7.58 abunickabhi
43.  7.94 quing
44.  8.31 Cuz Red
45.  8.36 Cooki348
46.  8.56 BraydenTheCuber
47.  8.70 Turbo TPS
48.  10.15 [email protected]
49.  10.23 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  10.38 idrkmans
51.  11.18 nicholas the cuber
52.  12.81 Mike Hughey
53.  13.92 White KB
54.  15.52 nevinscph
55.  16.18 freshcuber.de
56.  16.73 Gnome
57.  21.80 Rubika-37-021204
58.  22.90 Abdul Basith TP
59.  23.38 Jacck
60.  24.92 sporteisvogel
61.  32.47 bolt
62.  34.01 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  20.65 NewoMinx
2.  23.78 DGCubes
3.  24.00 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  28.09 dollarstorecubes
5.  29.67 ichcubegerne
6.  30.02 Elf
7.  30.17 Antto Pitkänen
8.  42.10 [email protected]
9.  43.84 quing
10.  44.28 abunickabhi
11.  45.58 Gnome
12.  1:31.63 Abdul Basith TP
13.  2:37.20 Rubika-37-021204
14.  3:47.96 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(5)
1.  3:44.59 Micah Morrison
2.  4:05.99 OriginalUsername
3.  4:23.88 Elf


Spoiler



4.  4:31.60 ichcubegerne
5.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  7.73 dollarstorecubes
2.  9.75 DGCubes
3.  12.72 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4.  14.07 ElephantCuber
5.  14.77 Rafaello
6.  15.74 xyzzy
7.  16.06 BradenTheMagician
8.  16.11 ichcubegerne
9.  17.70 Natanael
10.  18.06 Kit Clement
11.  25.16 abunickabhi
12.  35.92 Mike Hughey
13.  42.57 thomas.sch
14.  42.96 freshcuber.de
15.  52.82 Jacck
16.  58.69 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  31.24 dollarstorecubes
2.  32.98 DGCubes
3.  33.31 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  33.55 ichcubegerne
5.  34.90 Natanael
6.  42.21 Kit Clement
7.  50.59 ElephantCuber
8.  52.33 abunickabhi
9.  1:03.08 thomas.sch
10.  1:12.63 freshcuber.de
11.  1:14.73 Jacck
12.  1:19.62 quing
13.  1:33.43 Rubika-37-021204
14.  1:34.69 One Wheel
15.  1:39.86 sporteisvogel
16.  1:42.43 Gnome
17.  2:45.70 Abdul Basith TP


*15 Puzzle*(18)
1.  5.31 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.19 dphdmn
3.  8.05 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  11.00 quing
5.  12.23 Natanael
6.  12.42 dollarstorecubes
7.  17.09 MattP98
8.  18.33 Cuz Red
9.  18.82 xyzzy
10.  20.05 BradenTheMagician
11.  20.65 aarush vasanadu
12.  22.60 ichcubegerne
13.  26.38 DGCubes
14.  31.92 freshcuber.de
15.  40.90 MatsBergsten
16.  42.20 abunickabhi
17.  1:05.67 Gnome
18.  5:07.35 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  39.33 G2013
2.  52.28 Mike Hughey
3.  52.63 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF Kit Clement
4.  DNF quing
4.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mirror Blocks*(15)
1.  18.92 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.89 ichcubegerne
3.  49.54 quing


Spoiler



4.  56.98 DGCubes
5.  1:14.78 abunickabhi
6.  1:19.15 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:26.06 BraydenTheCuber
8.  1:51.82 freshcuber.de
9.  1:51.99 bh13
10.  2:00.92 J cubing
11.  2:02.81 Mike Hughey
12.  2:24.42 Abdul Basith TP
13.  2:30.23 Gnome
14.  3:14.12 Rubika-37-021204
15.  5:54.61 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  4:51.36 Gnome
2.  7:14.65 thomas.sch
3.  10:14.60 One Wheel


*Contest results*(160)
1.  885 OriginalUsername
2.  792 ichcubegerne
3.  735 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  730 Elf
5.  714 Mr. Rubric
6.  700 BradenTheMagician
7.  687 Heewon Seo
8.  674 DGCubes
9.  658 quing
10.  653 NewoMinx
11.  629 Khairur Rachim
12.  610 dollarstorecubes
13.  605 HawaiiLife745
14.  592 CubingwithChris
15.  561 abunickabhi
16.  548 Dylab is nub
17.  539 jason3141
18.  526 Christopher Fandrich
19.  514 Rafaello
20.  510 João Vinicius
21.  504 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  487 Dream Cubing
23.  481 sigalig
24.  472 MCuber
25.  458 cuberkid10
26.  452 PratikKhannaSkewb
27.  445 G2013
28.  433 tJardigradHe
29.  414 nevinscph
30.  411 BraydenTheCuber
31.  402 Liam Wadek
32.  400 GioccioCuber
33.  399 BMcCl1
34.  389 typo56
35.  379 [email protected]
36.  371 Kylegadj
37.  361 ElyasCubing
37.  361 xyzzy
39.  355 Shaun Mack
39.  355 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
41.  354 Cooki348
42.  353 Turbo TPS
43.  352 MattP98
44.  348 Antto Pitkänen
45.  344 Gnome
46.  341 50ph14
47.  334 lumes2121
48.  326 Legomanz
49.  324 wearephamily1719
50.  317 PokeCubes
51.  307 fun at the joy
52.  306 FaLoL
53.  305 wuque man
53.  305 riz3ndrr
55.  295 mrsniffles01
56.  291 Micah Morrison
57.  267 aarush vasanadu
58.  255 BLCuber8
59.  250 Mo_A2244
60.  248 Cubing5life
61.  247 parkertrager
62.  245 nico_german_cuber
63.  241 Varun Mohanraj
63.  241 bh13
65.  236 ElephantCuber
66.  233 MarixPix
67.  230 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  226 Jacck
69.  220 Cuz Red
70.  218 d2polld
71.  212 RedstoneTim
72.  211 ngmh
73.  202 Natanael
73.  202 Mike Hughey
75.  201 NathanaelCubes
76.  200 Pranav Gadge
77.  198 dat1asiandude
77.  198 Lilas ma
79.  197 MatsBergsten
80.  194 VIBE_ZT
81.  193 2017LAMB06
82.  187 VJW
83.  185 Rubika-37-021204
84.  184 bennettstouder
85.  183 One Wheel
86.  177 Ian Pang
87.  169 asacuber
87.  169 GenTheThief
89.  168 jake.levine
90.  165 Rollercoasterben
91.  164 Keroma12
91.  164 Aadil- ali
93.  159 oliver sitja sichel
93.  159 freshcuber.de
95.  157 cwirkus50
96.  155 thatkid
97.  149 Bilbo7
97.  149 breadears
99.  148 sporteisvogel
99.  148 Fred Lang
101.  140 Keenan Johnson
102.  137 gottagitgud
103.  132 Insert---Name
104.  128 thecubingwizard
105.  125 Jrg
106.  121 John Benwell
107.  115 20luky3
108.  113 Cale S
109.  111 Coinman_
110.  109 revaldoah
110.  109 OriEy
112.  108 abhijat
112.  108 Natemophi
114.  103 dhafin
115.  102 trangium
116.  98 MegaminxMan
117.  96 Lupus3141
118.  94 Petri Krzywacki
119.  89 idrkmans
120.  84 J cubing
121.  83 LittleLumos
121.  83 LauG
121.  83 Skewb_Cube
121.  83 filmip
125.  80 Imran Rahman
126.  79 Hunter Eric Deardurff
127.  77 PingPongCuber
128.  69 Abdul Basith TP
129.  64 thomas.sch
130.  60 Heath Flick
131.  59 ican97
132.  54 xxpaulwangxx
133.  47 N speedsolving
133.  47 ImmolatedMarmoset
135.  46 NaterTater23
136.  43 Bacon nice
136.  43 UnknownCanvas
138.  41 T Perm124
139.  37 MarkA64
139.  37 KrokosB
141.  36 Kit Clement
142.  34 Csc
142.  34 White KB
144.  31 elliottk_
145.  30 u Cube
146.  29 dnguyen2204
147.  28 bgcatfan
148.  25 matt boeren
149.  23 J perm
149.  23 bolt
151.  21 Ben Whitmore
152.  20 dphdmn
153.  19 swburk
154.  18 RyuKagamine
155.  15 Laila
156.  14 nicholas the cuber
157.  13 Cheng
158.  10 Vim
159.  6 bilbo07
160.  5 tobiaz


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2020)

160 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 56!

That means our winner this week is *Micah Morrison!* Congratulations!!


----------

